
Judge refers copyright troll Richard Liebowitz for possible Discipline - compiler-guy
https://reason.com/2019/11/14/more-on-the-judge-the-lawyer-and-when-the-grandfather-died/
======
compiler-guy
This is a secondary source, but the primary source is a Smoking Gun article
which sensationalizes far more than it needs.

[http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/cathy-seibel/richard-
lie...](http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/cathy-seibel/richard-liebowitz-
folo-128543)

